# How much green beans to feed?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know some people give their dogs green beans to help them lose weight but was wondering how much you should give them at each feeding? I read something the other day that someone said if you give to much there can be problems. What are the problems? I usually put about half a can per day but he is still hungry. So can I use more?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

If I remember right it was Kimm who had the right amount to give and maybe she said about 1/2 cup?? I dont remember exactly..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought you replace equal amounts of food with greenbeans. So if they eat 1 1/2 cups per meal, give them 1 cup of food and 1/2 cup of greenbeans. Not sure what to do if they are still hungry, afterall, it is a diet!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I give mine a 1/2 cup with 1 cup of food 2x's a day... But I also add pumpkin, carrots, yogurt. They dont need to lose weight but its keeping them where they should be..... Abbie on the other had needs to gain weight.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with AndyFarmer. You use the green beans to offset the amount of food you are cutting back. It helps to give the dog the feeling of a full belly with out giving excess calories. You are probably aware but I will add this just in case. Feed "no salt" green beans, your dog does not need the sodium.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

how much should you feed a puppy just wanna add some to hunters food


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

HuntersMomma said:


> how much should you feed a puppy just wanna add some to hunters food


Understand there is not a lot of nutrional value to adding green beans to your pups diet. The digestive sytem of a dog is so short that the green beans basically pass thru. The only way a dog gets whatever and all the nutrional value of vegetables is to process thru a juicer, to break down the celluous walls, then combine both the juice and pulp in with the food.


----------

